# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerikada Yerli Soykırımı

## ceydaaa

270320131030296297630_2.jpg1492de Hispaniola diye adlandırdığı adalara ayak bastığında, ilk kez gördükleri beyaz insanları dostça karşılayan yerlileri, Colon şöyle tanımlayacaktır: Hemcinslerini kendileri kadar seviyorlar. Sevimli ve yumuşak bir konuşma tarzları var. Hep gülümsüyorlar. Las Casas da Colona katılarak, bu dünya cennetinin sakinleri hakkında şunları söyler: Ne hırs, ne gurur, ne küfür, ne de adlarını bile bilmedikleri başka birçok kötü huydan haberleri var.

Sömürgeci, art niyetli, ihtiyatlı, silâhlı ve köpeklidir. Yalnızca Amerikanın değil, köpeklerle insan avlama yönteminin de Colon tarafından keşfedildiği söylenir. .... yerlilerle savaşırken aldıkları yaralarla ün kazanan Becerillo, oğlu Leoncillo, Amadis, Calisto, Amigo... adlı köpeklerden övgüyle sözedilir. ... İnsanları parçalatmak üzere köpek yetiştiren sömürgecilerle yerliler arasındaki anlayış farkı, farklı uygarlıkların yokedilmesine yol açan unsurlardandır.

Colon gerçek niyetini şu sözcüklerle açığa vuracaktır: Dünyada varolan en değerli şey altındır. Ona sahip olan, her istediğini yapar. Ruhları cennete bile koyar.

Toribio de Benavente Motolinia, yerlilerin sinekler gibi ölmesine yol açan koşulları ... olarak sunsa da, şunları eklemekten kendini alamayacaktır: Böylesine bir felaketin nedeni sorulacak olursa, bunun açgözlülük olduğunu, kasaya bir kaç altın külçesi daha atma hırsı olduğunu söylerim.

... tüm Avrupaya, yılda ortalama iki yüz elli ton gümüş ve beş buçuk ton altın, köle işgücünün madenlerde yokolması sayılmazsa, neredeyse karşılıksız akmaya başlayacaktır.

... Kendilerine hıristiyan diyen bu insanlar, onları izliyen, sakin ve savunmasız yerlilerin karşısında, birden içlerine şeytan girmiş gibi kılıçlarına sarılır ve nedensizce, bir köy halkını yokederler. Kadın ve çocukların ırzına geçmek, bebekleri analarının kucağından alıp, onların gözleri önünde köpeklere parçalattırmak ya da bacaklarından tutup kayalara vurarak öldürmek, dil, burun, meme, kol, bacak kesmek, insanları canlı canlı yakmak ya da aç bırakarak ölüme göndermek yaygın sömürge eğlencelerindendir. Zevk için öldürülmedikleri zaman da, yerlilerin içinde bulundukları zorla çalıştırılma koşulları öylesine tüketicidir ki, kadın ve erkeklerin üremeye yönelik etkinlikleri sıfırlanmış, nüfus çoğalmaz olmuştur. Tek tük rastlanan hamileliklerde, analar, ümitsizlikten, çocuklarını düşürmek için her yönteme başvurur, bunu yapamazlarsa bebekleri boğarlar. Kaldı ki, sütten kesilmiş olduklarından, onları öldürmeseler bile, çocuklarının yaşaması yine de mümkün değildir. .... yetişkin yerlilerin çoğu, beyazların eline düşmektense, kurtuluşu kendilerini öldürmekte bulurlar.

Ne var ki, Las Casasın örneklerini verdiği bu akıl almaz gaddarlığı, yoketme tutkusunu, sömürgecilerin bu et ve kan sarhoşluğunu yalnızca para hırsıyla açıklamak mümkün değildir. Avrupanın toplam nüfusunun aşağı yukarı elli milyon ... İngilterenin dört milyon olduğu bir dönemde, 1500den 1650ye, Meksikanın yerli nüfusunu yirmi beş milyondan bir milyona, yeni kıtanın yerli nüfusunu seksen milyondan 10 milyona indirerek, yüz elli yılda insanlığın hemen hemen beşte birini ... ortadan kaldıran felâketin nedenleri daha derinde yatar (Modern Düşüncenin Doğuşu, İspanyol Altın Çağı, Cemal Bali Akal, sh. 134-138)

----------

